# The Secret Feature



## lagman (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, is it?


----------



## Spikey (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Samutz (Sep 16, 2007)

I already told you.


----------



## lagman (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Yes



Awesome-o


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> I already told you.








  wtf LOL


----------



## Spikey (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


Very Awesome-o.


----------



## lagman (Sep 16, 2007)

here


----------



## bobrules (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG this secret feature is going to be so GOOD! OMG


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 16, 2007)

reply here


----------



## bobrules (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow this is amazing stuff. Everyone prepare to celebrate. This is more shocking than the discovery of tutankhamen's tomb.


----------



## dice (Sep 16, 2007)

this secret is what the internet was created for


----------



## Spikey (Sep 17, 2007)

SECRETZ! IT WILL COME SOMEDAY!


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 17, 2007)

wait, are you ppl telling me that you dont know the secret yet?


----------



## frenzalanimation (Sep 17, 2007)

friggin rickroll >_


----------



## Spikey (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> wait, are you ppl telling me that you dont know the secret yet?


bah, u are silly! most the people here actually know what it is!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you should know I know if you really do know.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

The Secret Feature of GBAtemp.net is STILL coming sooner than never. Just so everyone knows!


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 26, 2007)

* SpikeyNDS changes topic to '4Secret Feature of GBAtemp.net - Coming Sooner Than Never to a GBAtemp Near You

So it's coming sooner than never but later than soon?


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)

I know the secret.

shaunj66 kills linkiboy



Edit:
-how do you do the spoiler tag.

It didn't work for me...


----------



## lagman (Sep 26, 2007)

```
[spoiler]YOUR SPOILER GOES HERE[/spoiler]
```


----------



## Urza (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I know the secret.
> 
> shaunj66 kills linkiboy


GOD DAMNIT. YOU RUINED THE FORUM FOR ME.

GO DIE DOUCHEBAG.


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> ```
> [spoiler]YOUR SPOILER GOES HERE[/spoiler]
> ```
> 
> ...


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

ROAR!


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2007)

No promises, but I'm going to do my best and have it ready tomorrow, probably late in the night. If it's not available then, please don't blame me... it's already been a lot of work and I have a lot of work ahead of me!
So, see you tomorrow!


----------



## JPH (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> No promises, but I'm going to do my best and have it ready tomorrow, probably late in the night. If it's not available then, please don't blame me... it's already been a lot of work and I have a lot of work ahead of me!
> So, see you tomorrow!



You heard the man! Move on, move on. Nothing to see here just yet.

I hope I don't piss my pants in excitement...but who ain't excited?


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 26, 2007)

i see, so thats how it is, eh?


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> No promises, but I'm going to do my best and have it ready tomorrow, probably late in the night. If it's not available then, please don't blame me... it's already been a lot of work and I have a lot of work ahead of me!
> So, see you tomorrow!


BAH! No being specific on when it'll be ready!!! BAD!!! EDIT THAT OUT!!! We have to be vague but assure that it'll be released AT SOME POINT for sure!! Hence why "sooner than never"!


----------



## Talaria (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm... the secret feature possibly being implemented soon, interesting


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

tomorrow you say costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will return then


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> tomorrow you say costello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lies... LIES! It comes not tomorrow, but sooner than never!


----------



## Samutz (Sep 26, 2007)

I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a secret feature today.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a secret feature today.


Today is Tuesday.... PAY UP!


----------



## Samutz (Sep 26, 2007)

No. Today is Wednesday in Costelloland.


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2007)

coming soon... it depends on shaunj66 now!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

Am I the only one that doesn't know what's the new secret feature? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, its coming sooner then ever, but later the sooner then ever?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't know what's the new secret feature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only just heard of it. So you're not the only one.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 26, 2007)

i want to know it too


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

looks like im not alone! YEY!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 26, 2007)

same goes for me hehe


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

I dunno what it is either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope it's awesome










































































dance my minions! dance to the music of the night!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> I dunno what it is either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your minios almost ate my computer till its frozen lagged!
/me smashs the annoying ants/bugs or whatever!


----------



## Opium (Sep 26, 2007)

The secret feature is indeed coming. We just need to get shaun to sprinkle on the finishing touches and then bake it in the warm oven of love.

Almost there.


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> The secret feature is indeed coming. We just need to get shaun to sprinkle on the finishing touches and then bake it in the warm oven of love.
> 
> Almost there.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

i can hear the drumbeats sound..
when are they gonna play the TADA! sound?


----------



## lagman (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [8:23a]  now the old bug file is a 2MB gif rick dancing











Secret Feature GET!
Can't wait.


----------



## blueskies (Sep 26, 2007)

It's getting to the point now where I kinda enjoy this song, and absolutely love watching the video to watch for awesome early 90s haircuts.  Thank you GBATempers for all the RickRolls.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I keep having to listen to it whenever I setup a new roll. Then I'll have it stuck in my head and start humming it at work.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

Samutz: Too bad doing that only made the post that cubin' made make sense... DANCE!!!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

can you hear the Tic-tac?


----------



## superrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea i want to see the secret featrue..
I just could not gues that stupid password


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> The secret feature is indeed coming. We just need to get shaun to sprinkle on the finishing touches and then bake it in the warm oven of love.
> 
> Almost there.


Is the oven warming up?

- Sam


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

what password? :\


----------



## Samutz (Sep 26, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/secret


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> The secret feature is indeed coming. We just need to get shaun to sprinkle on the finishing touches and then bake it in the warm oven of love.
> 
> Almost there.


Has the oven preheated yet?

- Sam


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/secret


does anyone has acess to that part of the site?
i mena, the non-staff/staff related members


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 26, 2007)

No, you need to guess the password yourself, and you're not allowed to share the username/password onc eyou find it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> No, you need to guess the password yourself, and you're not allowed to share the username/password onc eyou find itÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess i just have to way untill the secret is revealed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not ery good guessing


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

LESS THAN 24 HOURS TO GO! (probably, maybe, most likely)


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 26, 2007)

M
E
H
!




this has recieved more hype than halo 3


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> LESS THAN 24 HOURS TO GO! (probably, maybe, most likely)








 Can't wait!

- Sam


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2007)

if you stick around just a little longer... hehe...


----------



## bobrules (Sep 26, 2007)

OMFG THIS IS BETTER THAN HALO 3. HOLY I CAN't BELIVE THIS> THEY TOLD ME IT AND I WAS SHOCked.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> if you stick around just a little longer... hehe...


aw dont torture us Costello, we are diyng to see this new thingy


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

Get ready to...
L... O... L...


----------



## bobrules (Sep 26, 2007)

This is it I'm spiling it


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 26, 2007)

awesome job spikey and little


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2007)

Its a podcast, GO NAOW


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Its a podcast, GO NAOW


now this rocks, im gonna listen to the first episode, tomorow, will waiting and on the bus drive to school


----------

